# Making a new start



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am one of those people who has to look at the scales everyday and if it hasn't moved, I get upset with it. Like its the scale's fault, right? LOL

Anyway, hubby and I restarted the Sacred Heart Diet as of yesterday. Yesterday was all fruits and the soup.

Well, we had pineapple for breakfast, straight out of the can (LOL), 1 apple for lunch (he also had a bowl of soup), and I snacked off on and on on raisins, then a bowl of soup for supper.

Got up this morning and weighed, kind of expecting not much. I lost 5 pounds, he lost 2! So, again, we are off to a great start! I am going to try to post daily so everyone can see what results I have and if you want to tag along and try it with us, I love company!

Today is all veggies and soup, and then tonight for supper a BIG baked potato, and honey, I do mean big! I love those big old baking potatoes so I got 2 of the biggest ones I could find! LOL We'll see what happens. 

For breakfast, we had fried cauliflower. Just melted some butter (doesn't say we can use this in the diet, but it has never hurt us when we do) and then put in (get this) 2 packages of frozen cauliflower and let it cook until it browns and you can chop it up to resemble hash browns. Lots of low carb diets call these faux taters, I just call them good! We will have brussels sprouts done the same way for lunch, except I don't chop those up, leave them whole, but brown them really good, almost burnt, and then for supper, good old baked potato and soup!

We'll see what happens tomorrow! :dance: :dance:


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, didn't get to have the brussels sprouts yesterday. I had a conference call on my job. So I was on that for quite some time. However, I had the cauliflower for breakfast, and then I had 2 sticks of string cheese (I know, not on the diet, but doesn't crunch or making chewing sounds while on the phone), and then last night, that big old baked potato with lots of butter! I'm down another 3 pounds, hubby is down another 4, so that makes him down 6 and me down 8! Pretty good for just 2 days!

Today is fruit, veggies, and soup. We started the day with a big slice of watermelon that had chilled outdoors overnight! Yummy, so sweet and a great way to start the day!

Gonna try for the brussels sprouts for lunch today, and then the soup for supper tonight. We are supposed to have 5 to 7 pounds gone by morning! I already passed that one! Sounds really good to me!

Have a great day! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Good luck with this.....sounds like you're dropping weight fast. 

The key will be how to resume "normal" eating without putting the weight back on. I don't know anything about this diet but if it promotes a lot of fruit and veggies that you would maintain after your goal weight has been reached -- that would be a good thing. 

Have fun and keep us posted.

Jill


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

dunroven said:


> Well, didn't get to have the brussels sprouts yesterday. I had a conference call on my job. So I was on that for quite some time. However, I had the cauliflower for breakfast, and then I had 2 sticks of string cheese (I know, not on the diet, but doesn't crunch or making chewing sounds while on the phone), and then last night, that big old baked potato with lots of butter! I'm down another 3 pounds, hubby is down another 4, so that makes him down 6 and me down 8! Pretty good for just 2 days!
> 
> Today is fruit, veggies, and soup. We started the day with a big slice of watermelon that had chilled outdoors overnight! Yummy, so sweet and a great way to start the day!
> 
> ...


Dunroven, Could you please post the recipe you are using for the soup? :help: I looked it up online and there were a couple different recipes. :shrug: Since you are losing weight I would love your exact recipe for the soup. :dance: Thank you in advance and congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

This is the information that I took off of the web site. I have a few more green beans in it, since those are coming up in our garden right now. Mojill, there are a LOT of fruits to it, and it should be easier for someone like me to (once I get the weight off) to watch myself. I have never in my life been thin and I have a total of 125 pounds (before I started this diet) to lose, so if it comes off fairly rapidly, it will (and should) encourage me to keep it off. That said, if you don't reduce the number of calories you are eating, when you get finished with it, and "change" your way of eating, it will never stay off. It has to be (for me) lose the weight, and then work to maintain it. I will never have a day in my life (and I realize it) that I won't have to be dieting when I get the weight off, cause I have a propencity to gain. I am thinking about posting pictures and I want everyone here to keep me accountable, because, when I am finished, I am going to try to help others with this. I have wanted to do that for a long time, and I really feel committed to it this time. I might also note, I am now working 2 full time jobs, 16 hours a day, 5 days a week, so I don't have a lot of time for exercise, but I would imagine that with exercise it might come off even faster.

I will say one thing here as well. I called the Sacred Heart (Heart) Hospital and they DO NOT have anything to do with this diet. Anyway, just after 2 days, I have tons of energy, only slept about 4 hours yesterday and feel like I can go all day! Oh, I did have a fresh apple a little while ago, straight off of our own tree! No sprays or nothing!

Sacred Heart Medical Diet
This 7-day eating plan can be used as often as you like. If correctly followed, it will clean out your system of impurities and give you a feeling of well-being. After only 7 days of this process, you will begin to feel lighter by at least 10 pounds and possibly 17 pounds, and experience an abundance of energy. 
SOUP: 

1 or 2 cans of stewed tomatoes 
3 plus large green onions 
1 large can of beef broth (no fat) 
1 pkg. Lipton Soup mix (chicken noodle) 
1 bunch of celery 
2 cans green beans 
2 lbs. Carrots 
2 Green Peppers 

Season with salt, pepper curry, parsley, if desired, or bouillon, hot or Worcestershire sauce. Cut veggies in small to medium pieces. Cover with water. Boil fast for 10 minutes. Reduce to simmer and continue to cook until veggies are tender. 

This soup can be eaten anytime you are hungry during the week. Eat as much as you want, whenever you want. This soup will not add calories. The more you eat, the more you will lose. You may want to fill a thermos in the morning if you will be away during the day. 

DRINKS: 
Unsweetened juices 
Tea (also herbal) 
Coffee 
Cranberry juice 
Skim milk 
Water, water, water 

DAY ONE 
Any fruit (except bananas). Cantaloupes and watermelon are lower in calories than most other fruits. Eat only soup and fruit today. 

DAY TWO 
All vegetables. Eat until you are stuffed with fresh raw, cooked or canned veggies. Try to eat green leafy veggies and stay away from dry beans, peas or corn. Eat veggies along with the soup. At dinnertime tonight reward yourself with a big baked potato and butter. Don't eat any fruits through today. 

DAY THREE 
Eat all the soup, fruit and veggies you want. Do not have a baked potato. If you have eaten as above for three days and not cheated, you should find that you have lost 5-7 pounds. 

DAY FOUR 
Bananas and skim milk: Eat at least 3 bananas and drink as much milk as you can today, along with the soup. Bananas are high in calories and carbohydrates, as is the milk but on this particular day, your body will need the potassium and carbs. Proteins and calcium to lessen the cravings for sweets. 

DAY FIVE 
Beef and tomatoes: you may have 10 to 20 ounces of beef and a can of tomatoes, or as many as 6 tomatoes on this day. Eat the soup at least once today. 

DAY SIX 
Beef and veggies, eat to your heart's content of the beef and veggies today. You can even have 2-3 steaks if you like with green leafy veggies but no baked potato. Be sure to eat the soup at least once today. 

DAY SEVEN 
Brown rice, unsweetened fruit juice and veggies, again, be sure to stuff yourself and eat the soup. You can add cooked veggies to your rice if you wish. 

By the end of the 7th day, if you have not cheated on this diet, you should have lost 10 to 17 pounds. If you have lost more than 17 pounds, stay off the diet for two days before resuming the diet again. 

This diet is fast. The secret lies within the principle that you will burn more calories than you take in. It will flush your system of impurities and give you a feeling of well-being. This diet does not lend itself to drinking any alcoholic beverages at any time. Because of the fat build-up in your system. Go off the diet at least 14 hours before any intake of alcohol. 

Due to the variety of digestive systems in individuals, this diet will affect everyone differently. After day three, you will have more energy than when you began, if you do not cheat. After being on the diet for several days, you will find that your bowel movements have changed. Eat a cup of bran or fiber. Although you can have black coffee with this diet, you may find that you don't need caffeine after the third day. 

The basic fat burning soup can be eaten anytime you feel hungry during the seven days. Eat as much as you wish. Remember the more you eat, the more you will lose. You can eat broiled, boiled or baked chicken instead of the beef. Absolutely no skin on the chicken. If you prefer, you can substitute broiled fish for the beef on only one of the beef days. You need the high protein in the beef for the other days. 

Continue on the diet as long as you wish and feel the difference both mentally and physically. 

DO NOT - DO NOT 
No bread, alcohol, carbonated drinks (including diet drinks). Remember, absolutely no fried foods. 

DO - DO - DO - DO 
Drink plenty - at least 6 to 8 glasses - of water a day, as well as any combination of the following beverages: black coffee, unsweetened fruit drinks, cranberry juice and skim milk.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Just checking in...how are you doing this evening?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

And although the diet says absolutely no fried foods? I have been doing that all the way through, cause I don't like boiled veggies! YUCK! Anyway, tonight I sauteed (notice I didn't say fried?) onions until brown, added mushrooms, and green beans, and YUMMMMY!!!!!!! As a friend of mine says, that's country eating, and I love it!

Well, I'll have to let you know what the scales say in the morning. Energy level is still very high and I'm very happy. Oh and guess what? I'm losing this and feeling this way during that time of the month as well! So, this is excellent news for me! I'm going to keep on keeping on. If anyone has any inventive ways to cook some of these veggies, I'm all ears!

I am going to try some of my zucchini baked and stuffed with mushrooms and onions and tomatoes, with parmasean (sp) sprinkled on it. Sounds pretty good, huh? We'll see. Tomorrow is bananas and skim milk. I have got to the place where skim milk really isn't bad! Did the ATkins diet for so long I was without milk for a couple of years, so this actually tastes pretty good. Its cheaper than the other milk so that's why we got it, but doesn't taste bad either!

I'll be checkin in tomorrow! See ya then!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, here it is, another new day! Got on the scale this morning and didn't lose anything, BUT, didn't gain anything either, so I'm still doing fine. Only 3 days in and down 8 pounds. Hubby gained a pound. Not quite sure why that happened. He did cheat a little. He had a meeting and ate 1 cracker and 1 piece of cheese, that's all. Not a pound's worth, but I spose it could have caused a little water retention , all the salt in the crackers, but who knows. Again, just 3 days out, so we won't worry about it much. Now today is bananas and skim milk. They say at least 3 bananas and the soup of course. We had 2 bananas and a glass of skim milk for breakfast, so we're on the way. We both are feeling pretty good! More energy than last week! So that's a great thing too!

Well, another great thing about this diet is that there are not a lot of dishes to clean up! LOL Especially today. Just mostly 1 to 2 bowls each and 1 to 2 glasses. That's not bad to handle either! LOL

Well, talk to you later! Have a great, wonderful day!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you so very much for answering about the recipe :dance: I am looking forward to trying it soon.
Thank you again and congrats on the weight loss


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Good job, dunroven!

I know you said you didn't like boiled veggies, but can you eat them raw...like just cut up a bunch and munch on them during the day? That's what I like to do. If I don't, my teeth rebel and want to munch on something else that is crunchy (usually something salty too!).


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

No, can't do the raw route. I am really not a person who likes veggies anyway, so I have to get rid of the natural flavor of them somehow if I'm going to force myself to eat them. However, I have no problem with going without something between meals. I don't get hungry on this diet, which is a huge bonus. For instance, today was banana and skim milk day. I had 2 bananas and a glass of milk for breakfast, a banana for lunch, and I have yet (and it is 1:00 a.m.) to eat supper. I just don't get hungry on this.

I do; however, have a problem. Hubby is having some serious blood sugar drop problems. He is doing a lot of heavy work outside right now, digging ditches by hand and putting in water lines. Anyway, his blood sugar bottoms out and he gets shaky and weak and has to get something to eat. I told him if this is happening to him we need to change and go to another diet immediately, but he is stubborn. He is losing weight well and has done so on this diet in the past, up to 17 pounds in a week the last time we did this. I told him if he dies, the dieting will end, so he needs to think about doing something different NOW.

My point in telling this is this. If anyone who has been following this post tries the diet and gets this same set of symptoms, DO NOT CONTINUE with the diet. Being too low on blood sugar is just as dangerous as being too high! It is possible that the first 3 days COULD be sugar withdrawal, which will do that to you as well, but for goodness sakes, eat a little something sweet to get yourself back to feeling good, and ease off of the sugar or caffeine, whichever you believe is causing the feeling. If after 3 days (which is about how long it takes your body to rid itself of these toxins) you are still having these affects, then GO TO ANOTHER DIET! It is not worth the risk!

Okay, now back to our normal program. LOL I just wanted to put that in there for someone who might not understand what these feelings might be from.

Anyway, I'll post my findings on both of us again in the morning. If he has this attack again, I am going to switch our diet to something else, not sure just what right now, but I'll think of something!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How much is your hubby eating? It's my understanding that you're supposed to really eat a LOT of the soup. Could he take a thermos of the stuff along outside...or maybe a bottle of orange juice?

Good luck on your diet. It sounds like you're having great success so far! But, you're right...chubby and alive is better than thin and dead.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't get to do my weighing this morning, so not sure where I am. I will have to try for tomorrow. Sorry folks. I worked all night and then most all of today, and I have just been exhausted all day today. We had hamburger for breakfast this morning, soup for lunch, and we are having hamburger and tomatoes for supper tonight.

We'll see how we do! See ya! Oh, hubby didn't have any spells today, so I think he was just getting the sugar out of his system. Thankfully!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, here we are! Saturday morning, 5 days into the diet. Yesterday was hamburger, soup and tomatos. I didn't have any soup at all! LOL Anyway, we had a hamburger for breakfast and he had soup late in the afternoon and then we had a hamburger and sliced tomatoes for supper. This morning he is down a total of 8 pounds and I am down a total of 10!

This continues to work very well! Today we will be processing a bunch of broilers so, I'll be outside and moving a lot, so hopefully morning will produce even better results. Today is beef and veggies, so, it will be a repeat of yesterday, EXCEPT! We have some T-bones in the freezer from a long ago sale. I'm going tocook those on the grill (if the weather cooperates!) and I may bake a zucchini with some crushed tomatoes, onions and mushrooms! Sounds pretty good to me!

Talk to you all later!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How'd the weekend go?


----------

